# your countrys smallest great skyline



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

Which is the smallest city in your country with the best skyline? i kno its a weird thread but those small cities with decent skylines dunt get much attention on this forum.... 


person i think Niagra falls On. has the best skyline for a city of its size with only 77 000 ppl 

its skyline


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Would this count ?

It's the Mont-Saint-Michel between Normandy and Brittany


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Oxford without a shadow of a doubt.

These are known as the "dreaming spires" -


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^that's friggin' sweet.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

oxford looks AMAZING.. very old n unique


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

rennes as 210.000 people . and aprox 300.000 in with the suburbs


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

Probs Perth in Oz. Third smallest capital of 8. Oxford looks fantastic.

Perth by Dilaz89 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232061&page=2&pp=20


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Although Niagara Falls probably wins Canada's smallest city with best skyline, I'd say Yelloknife is pretty unique too for a population of 17,000 way up North.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In China, I have to give it to Urumqi. Such a great skyline for a remote city.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

In the US forum, we have a whole thread about which small cities have nice skylines...

Wow at Yellowknife...only 17,000 and it has a skyline?


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, Yellowknife pretty much is the most significant city in northern Canada, so it kind of makes sense that it has a skyline... but still, it's definitely impressive for its size.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Les Ulis, France (in the Paris metro)

pop: 25 000 more or less


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

WANCH said:


> In China, I have to give it to Urumqi. Such a great skyline for a remote city.


Urumqi is remote but doesn't qualify as "small" since it has a population of about 2 million people.


----------



## Per (Jan 30, 2003)

Middelburg (Netherlands) and its seaside merged town Vlissingen


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

/\ Never knew it existed! Very interesting. Plesant suprize.
Population?


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

In terms of population vs skyline, id say Vancouver wins as the best small city skyline in the world. A city of only 2 million metro, but is comparable to Sao Paulo or Hong Kong.


----------



## Singapor3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Singapore?Our one and only city..









by hyacinthus


----------



## Per (Jan 30, 2003)

Oaronuviss said:


> /\ Never knew it existed! Very interesting. Plesant suprize.
> Population?


The population of Middelburg / Vlissingen is about 95.000 It's been a very important region in the Dutch Golden age (second largest after Amsterdam). But because it's situated on an (former) island the economy came into decline after road transport became more important.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

benidorm in spain is a good one

















pop is around 200000?


----------



## Used Napkin (Sep 13, 2006)

Wilmington, Delaware - population of about 77,000


----------



## requetequete (Aug 5, 2006)

rocky said:


> benidorm in spain is a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less than 100000 people actually.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

rocky said:


> benidorm in spain is a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


67,000


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

Not a very beautiful skyline, but quite impressive for 70.000 ppl.: Oostende
I believe this is the best skyline for a small city in Belgium


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi, Capital of Vietnam*

...a cute capital I think!

still growing...you know...one of the fastest economy in the world so skyline will be totally different in 5 years...! ...visit our Vietnam Forum...many beautiful pics!

whole city 









downtown (btw, there is not allowed to build skyscrapers in the downtown/ old quarter anymore)

















Trung Hoa Nhan Chinh New Urban Area - small Skyline









city of lakes


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Pato Branco, 70k inhabitants









Erechim, 98k inhabitants









Bento Gonçalves, 100k inhabitants









Lajeado, 60k inhabitants









Criciúma, 200k inhabitants











and finally, BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIU, the south american BENIDORM 
80k inhabitants


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Palm Beach skyline at a distance, on the Caribbean island of Aruba.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

*My country's smallest, biggest and only "great" skyline.








*​


----------



## Rall (Aug 31, 2006)

...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

For Canada I would vote Calgary


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

rocky said:


> benidorm in spain is a good one


I see that photo everywhere, but it's more than 20 years old!! when there wasn't any of the current 20 tallest buildings.
Here is an updated version of that photo









and another amazing pic


----------



## Javier BF (Aug 15, 2004)

Quintana said:


> 67,000


That's the official census figure, which doesn't include a large amount of permanent but uncensed foreigner residents (British, German, Dutch, Scandinavian, etc.), let alone the constant influx of tourists. It is estimated that the actual population of Benidorm at any time around the year never falls below 100,000 and it can reach as high as over half a million during the peak months of the summer. Hell, just think that practically all buildings (including hundreds over twelve floors) along those 3 or 4 miles of beaches are residential, and the hotels offer around 39,000 beds and growing (that's a quarter of all hotel beds available in the whole of the Valencian Autonomous Community).


----------



## zapotek (May 4, 2006)

for france i'd vote marseille rather than rennes, because it'll have in a few years an incredible skyline for a not-so-big europeean city, unless that rennes builds its "living tower" and its two projects of hotel.
another french city with a great skyline is nancy

wow, benidorm and balneario camboriu are amazing !

in the united states i've been to rochester, MN it must be around 80 000 inhabitants but it looks bigger because of its skyline, madison, WI looks great too

in italy, brescia has an unexpected skyline with several nice high-rises

and i forget lille in france but it could be considered as a big city, then it depends on what you call a big city


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

for canada i say london.
pop 350 000 









calgary is too big to be considered small i'd say

EDIT: thats not the whole skyline, just the cbd, ill try and get a better picture


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

Miami Beach for the US.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

will.exe said:


> In terms of population vs skyline, id say Vancouver wins as the best small city skyline in the world. A city of only 2 million metro, but is comparable to Sao Paulo or Hong Kong.


uhhhh.....


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

Vancouver's skyline is nowhere near Hong Kong. Hell it isn't even near Chicago. The number of skyscrapers in Vancouver is far fewer. Look up the stats on Emporis if you don't believe me.

648 Vancouver
7,881 Hong Kong

Need I say more? Well just in case I do need to say more. Hong Kong has 42 buildings over 200 meters tall. Vancouver has zero.

Need I say more?


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

*Gold coast Australia*

edit


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

*Gold coast Australia*

pop a little bit over 500 000

one of the worlds grat skylines and it has the 20th tallest building in the world
Q1 tower 322.5m








the skyline


----------



## Darrell (Oct 22, 2002)

*Atlantic City, NJ, USA

Population: 40,000*


----------



## Darrell (Oct 22, 2002)

*Hartford, Connecticut, USA

Population: 125,000*


----------



## jcraw80 (Mar 13, 2005)

Clayton, MO
this has to be one of the best in the USA figuring the population is only *13,000*


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

We just dont have any real skylines so take this one :lol:


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Kayseri, Turkey
pop: around 500,000

Clayton, MO is impressive but I think West Palm Beach, FL has the best skyline for its size.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Metropolitan said:


> Would this count ?
> 
> It's the Mont-Saint-Michel between Normandy and Brittany


trés bien


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

pilotos said:


> We just dont have any real skylines so take this one :lol:


:eek2:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Sibu, Malaysia
pop: 228,700 (according to wikipedia)


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

pilotos said:


> We just dont have any real skylines so take this one :lol:


????? how??????

How do poeple get up there, how did they get materials up there? and about 100 more questions I have.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Smallest beautiful skyline? How about *Lijiang*'s historic view :














































Sources :
http://www.pbase.com/wai_grace
http://www.pbase.com/monsterliza
http://www.pbase.com/ageojo

Now *that* is a small town with history all over it. Welcome to China of old.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Pilotos was this building used in a James bond movie?


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

> Pilotos was this building used in a James bond movie?


I dont know 
Btw this is a complex of 6 monasteries that were build around the 11th cenruty.


> ????? how??????
> 
> How do poeple get up there, how did they get materials up there? and about 100 more questions I have.


Well take a look at wiki for a few info : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteora

I thought this was worldwide famous, you havent seen it again?

Some more pics :


----------



## Cherguevara (Apr 13, 2005)

Lijiang is lovely, even with the giant broadcasting tower.


----------

